# 'Normal' 4 year old or should I worry? long....



## loopdido

Hi
I have posted something similar in the toddler/pre school section, but then realised this would be the more appropriate place to post:dohh:

This is the list of behavior I am worried about in my son that I plan to discuss with my HV - what do people think -I'm worrying about autism/aspergers:wacko:

Best part of playtime and interest revolves around trains. He has learnt all about how they work, is keen to know everything about them. Has memorised all of the thomas characters.

Doesn't like change in routine, things have to be done the same way, even using a different bowl/plate to eat from will upset him. Or not being able to sit at his table in the same place.

Gets totally mesmerised by television to the point where it is difficult to get his attention.

throws tantrum when anything negative has happened, i.e. toy not doing what it should, being told 'no'. He will get up screaming and crying and throw himself on the floor or sofa just because a train has come off it's track whilst playing!

Talks endlessly, even when told to quieten down. Rambles on about one subject and keeps repeating the same thing over and over.

Has endless energy, wants to be on the go all the time. Other children get tired of his energy when trying to play with him.

He acts clown like moving about making silly noises and gestures in a situation which is not appropriate for that behavior. Other children sometimes look at him strangely and walk away when he does this and all he wants to do is play with them.

Quite clumsy, bangs his head often and trips over things.

Great at learning names and things he is interested in (trains), but if he gets the idea you are trying to help him learn letters, numbers or colours he gets up and runs off saying he doesn't want to do it! dislikes sitting still to draw/colour - may have attention span of 5 mins for this type of thing.

Cannot sit or stand still, has to be moving, rocking the chair or moving his legs around whilst sitting.

Likes to know in advance what is going to happen the next day or needs warning if we are going to do something. If you suddenly say get your coat on we're going out he will react with crying and throwing himself about. 

Has no self confidence, always saying 'I can't do it' even though it's something he has done lots of times. i.e. getting dressed.

sometimes becomes oversensitive to jokes and takes things literally. 

enjoys affection only on his terms, will not give cuddles unless he thinks it's a good idea. 

Reacts strangely at situations like birthdays/Christmas. usually ends up crying with presents his or others.

If he has a set way something is going to happen in his mind, like he has planned out what he is going to say or do - and then something happens to make it change or not go to his plan he will throw a tantrum and become upset.

Dislikes loud noises and screams uncontrollably when in a public toilet where hand dryers are being used. dislikes my hairdryer and hides in his room when we use the vacuum cleaner

Cannot sleep in the dark, which has gotten worse with age, he now has a light on all night and has to have certain things near/around him to sleep.

If he sees a drawer or cupboard door open he will get up and close it, although he does not keep his toys tidy and doesn't mind if they are not in the same place all the time.

At preschool he plans out what he is going to play with and what game, and if others come along and pick something up which was part of this he will go hysterical and scream that's not how it's supposed to go!

sorry for the long list:blush:


----------



## Sophie1205

My brother has aspergers and some of those traits in his behaviour are similar to my brothers. The main thing with my brothers aspergers syndrome is that he cant make eye contact with people. when he was younger he was like your son, constant energy, alwaysss bouncing round everywhere. couldnt walk to the kitchen etc... had to bounce, cartwheel etc... And with his food on his plate nothing could be touching, it all had to be seperate.
I would say talk to your GP about him if your worried. Good luck :hugs: xxx


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I replied to you in toddlers. My son has high functioning autism and he pretty much has either done or does most of your points. I wouldnt worry though, it could be nothing but the sooner you can get help the better if needed x


----------



## lottie7

I'm not sure on the answer but perhaps you should talk to your health visitor for your own peace of mind as you must be quite worried.
Wish I could help more.

xx


----------



## loopdido

Thanks - we have been to the docs this morning.......they don't think he has a problem, maybe mild if anything - they are referring him for assessment just to make sure tho! phew....


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Good luck. I was worried about a diagnosis but then I realised it didnt change my son, even if he did have autism it didnt make a difference to him or us but it has made life easier xx


----------

